# Adoption memory books



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi I thought I remembered that someone recently posted a link to a website where you could buy an adoption memory book for adoptive parents to add pictures and information into for the children?

I have looked but can't find the post or the link, can anyone remember where it was?

Thanks

Diz


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Diz

The link was hidden in my thread about adoption cards- i got 2 of these books for my children and they are fab- i only paid £8 something however they have gone up
http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Family-Journey-Adoptive-Families/dp/0811857379/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1227274810&sr=8-3

hugs

Mez
xxx

/links


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you MJ, we have not even been approved for adoption yet but when I saw them I thought they were a lovely idea and providing we are approved next week (fingers crossed) I will buy a couple I think ready for the future.

Thanks

Diz


----------



## Lizz (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Diz

Just wanted to say hi as I haven't seen you post for ages but then neither do I.

Hope all going well with adoption. We are just waiting for our panel date. Very exciting!!

Good luck.I see that you mentioned you were waiting for approval next week.

Lots of luck 

Liz xxx


Hi MJ - will be in touch


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Is this book specifically for babies or would it also be suitable if we adopted a child up to the age of 5?

Thanks

Diz x


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

Most of it would be fine for any age, but there are a number of questions relating to babies - first word, first steps etc.  It seems to be aimed at the American baby adoption market.

I have one for cookie and it is really good - time consuming but def worth it!  

Bx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

We have one of these.  We just carefully cut out the pages that didn't apply (like baby shower info).  it works well if you adopted a baby/todder but would be slightly inappropriate for an older toddler or child with strong memories of birth family/foster care.  we will use it in conjuction with our 'family book' from placement and her life story book - which is more about BF than about us.

Magenta x


----------



## Diz74 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for your replies.  Does anyone know of any more appropriate adoption memory books for children up to the age of 5?  I was wondering if there was one that included things milestones maybe from adoption onwards rather than going back to birth?

Thanks

Diz


----------

